# ORLY Tis the Season Holiday 2010 Collection + Gift Sets



## Tavia (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi Girls!
Orly Tis the Season Collection is available for a long time. Did anyone bought anything yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





6 new shades (2 creamy textures and 4 shimmery ones)

*Candy Cane Lane* 
*Glitz and Glamour* 
*Naughty or Nice* 
*Rockin’ Rocket* 
*Winter Wonderland* 
*Meet Me Under the Mistletoe*


----------



## bubbleheart (Oct 3, 2010)

Im intrigued by Winter Wonderland from the swatches I've seen....it seems to look like actual fallen snow!  None of the others are really grabbing me though.


----------



## user79 (Oct 4, 2010)

I got Glitz & Glamour it's so pretty! Intense warm toned gold with a lot of shimmer.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 5, 2010)

i can honestly say i love the look of all these polishes!!


----------



## Daph_ (Oct 11, 2010)

I have Rockin' Rocket and I love it! I'll post a pic as soon as I have one


----------



## rachelcf (Nov 1, 2010)

I can't wait to try out *Meet Me Under the Mistletoe.*


----------



## nychick1384 (Nov 5, 2010)

I got Rockin' Rocket and Winter Wonderland. I'm super excited to try both of them


----------



## GlammySammy (Nov 5, 2010)

nychick1384 said:


> I got Rockin' Rocket and Winter Wonderland. I'm super excited to try both of them



 	Would love to see swatches of both of these if possible please!


----------



## RayannaBanana (Dec 1, 2010)

I want Winter Wonderland but it's sold out! Where else can I get it!?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 1, 2010)

Amazon


----------



## RayannaBanana (Dec 1, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Amazon


  	I can't use Amazon, I'm in Canada.


----------

